
It’s not thanks to capitalism that we’re living longer, but progressive politics - joveian
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/22/progressive-politics-capitalism-unions-healthcare-education
======
bernierocks
"Democracy, unions, healthcare and education: these are the forces that
matter"

True. But capitalism is the only reason any of these actually work.

